# The new GPU-Z is cut off the right side.



## Daimus (Feb 1, 2012)

So should it be? Or something wrong with my Win7? In previous versions were fine, and even now can not see a button to record the BIOS.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 1, 2012)

whats your dpi setting?


----------



## Daimus (Feb 1, 2012)

As I understand I need to change dpi setting?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2012)

i had issues with this some time ago with GPU-Z as well, and i couldnt fix it. for some reason some things get rendered weirdly if win 7 defaults to something other than 100% on the DPI scaling.


hopefully you can fix yours by setting 100% or having w1zz do his magic, cause last time the only solution i had was a format and reinstall of windows (on a different monitor, so it defaulted to 100%)


----------



## Daimus (Feb 1, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i had issues with this some time ago with GPU-Z as well, and i couldnt fix it. for some reason some things get rendered weirdly if win 7 defaults to something other than 100% on the DPI scaling.
> 
> 
> hopefully you can fix yours by setting 100% or having w1zz do his magic, cause last time the only solution i had was a format and reinstall of windows (on a different monitor, so it defaulted to 100%)



Thanks for the advice, now I will try.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 1, 2012)

With 100% dpi is all right. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2012)

Daimus said:


> With 100% dpi is all right. Thanks again for your reply.



now we just need to see if w1zzard can fix it so you can have your 110% back.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 1, 2012)

This seems like the issue both GPUZ and CPUZ with ROG themes suffer from, but I've only ever seen it on the left side before. I don't understand how a theme can cause this, or why one can work fine for someone and the other won't and vice versa. For me it's the CPUZ one that just cuts off. 100% DPI


----------



## Daimus (Feb 1, 2012)

Mussels said:


> now we just need to see if w1zzard can fix it so you can have your 110% back.



It does not matter, I am quite able to work with 100% dpi. Would not want to disturb w1zzard for nothing. 110% it would be easier on the eyes and nothing else.


----------



## Daimus (Feb 1, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> This seems like the issue both GPUZ and CPUZ with ROG themes suffer from, but I've only ever seen it on the left side before. I don't understand how a theme can cause this, or why one can work fine for someone and the other won't and vice versa. For me it's the CPUZ one that just cuts off. 100% DPI



ROG theme is not to blame. With a conventional GPU-Z 0.5.8 I had the same problem.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 1, 2012)

when i find some time for this neverending dpi saga i'll look into this. thank for reporting it


----------



## Daimus (Feb 1, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> when i find some time for this neverending dpi saga i'll look into this. thank for reporting it



W1zzard, thank you, that took the time to answer.


----------



## parisj (Mar 15, 2012)

I had the same problem on a specif Win7 64 bit machine at work. The UI truncation only occure with 0.5.9.  0.5.8 was fine. It seems to be a bug that crept in.

I have a Win7 machine at home which doesn't have any problem with 0.5.9.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 19, 2012)

this should be fixed in 0.6.0


----------



## DarkOCean (Mar 19, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> this should be fixed in 0.6.0



0.6.0 do the same thing for me.
This problem occurs only when you have custom dpi setings on predefined 125% it looks fine.


----------



## Daimus (Mar 19, 2012)

I solved the problem simply. Asked myself the question, what is more important: GPU-Z or 110% dpi. For GPU-Z i can even sit closer to the screen or put on glasses.


Edit:
By the way, i haven't issues with the version 0.6.0.


----------



## NoAngel (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 20, 2012)

NoAngel said:


> [url]http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/6194/79120263.gif[/URL]





W1zzard said:


> whats your dpi setting?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120201/Capture389.jpg



NoAngel have u checked ur dpi settings as W1zzard wrote in the first reply to this thread?

i am running 100% myself and i don't have any problems.


----------



## NoAngel (Mar 20, 2012)

I dont changed dpi settings. OS is almost on default settings.
So its GPU-Z bug, not my fault.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2012)

maybe its a theme problem? i noticed your tabs up the top look too small








could be a font problem, due to your different default language?


----------



## NoAngel (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm using default Windows 7 Aero Theme. My Windows locale is Japanese.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2012)

if you compare to my screenshot, some of the fonts are different (at the very top and bottom)

i'm guessing thats related somehow, but i dont really know for sure.


----------



## NoAngel (Mar 20, 2012)

I dont know how to fix fonts, just screenshot of 0.5.7, ROG version is also OK. It is the latest one working fine for me, but >= 0.5.8 are all broken (ROG versions too).


----------



## Kreij (Mar 20, 2012)

0.5.7 is not working quite right either, NoAngel.
You can see everything, but if you compare your image to Mussel's image you will see that there is supposed to be a few pixels of space between the Computing checkboxes and the bottom border of the tab page. Yours is right up against the tab page border.

Since I have no idea if W1zz is dynamically resizing the main form and client controls based on content or using fixed values, you'll have to wait for a response from him as to why it may be occuring.

The UI on all versions of GPU-Z on all OSs I've used has worked fine.


----------



## NoAngel (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank You for answers.
I think simple workaround will be unlock window resize.
or at least add scrollbars. ugly but usable


----------



## chillgreg (Apr 10, 2012)

FYI


----------



## samuelfi13 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Still Having Problem in v 0.6.0*

I've got 4 PCs, all running different CPUs, mobo chipsets and video cards. The program works fine on all of them but one. It's an AMD Phenom II 955 with an Asrock AOD790GX/128M mobo and AMD HD 4550 video card. I'm running at a video resolution of 1680x1050 with a 60Hz refresh rate. On this PC, I am running Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit with all the latest service packs, patches and updates. (The other PCs are running other OSes: Win 7 Ult 64-bit, Vista Home 64-bit, and XP Pro 32-bit.)

As I recall I've had this problem with the right part of the window contents getting cut off since version 0.5.7 or so. All my other PCs and video cards run at the same display resolution and refresh rate and they all display everything correctly. It's only on this one PC. Since it's the only one that has an AMD video card (the others have Nvidia or Intel video) I'm guessing that it's got something to do with AMD cards or the drivers.

v 0.6.0 is supposed to fix this problem, but I'm still having it -- even with the latest drivers from AMD. My screen looks just like the screen capture chillgreg uploaded.

Samuel


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 10, 2012)

chillgreg said:


> FYI
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/3139/gpuzw.jpg



erm sry to say it chillgreg looks like u run more than 100% @ Display in Windows 7 looks more like u run 150% like my dad or else he complain he can't see the screen on his 42inch hdtv.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 10, 2012)

based on my testing this happens when certain custom dpi resolution values are selected


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> based on my testing this happens when certain custom dpi resolution values are selected



when it happened to me a few builds ago, it was all related to what windows thought 'default' was. when my system defaulted to 125%, no matter what i changed it to in windows later, GPU-z (and the then current CPU-Z) build would trigger this problem.


in my case a reinstall on a different monitor solved the problem, but thought that might help narrow it down.


----------



## samuelfi13 (Apr 12, 2012)

I checked the dpi setting on the PC giving me the problems and it was the ONLY one with custom settings. All the others were at 100%. I'm sure that changing it back will fix the problem. I just need to wait for an application to finish running (several more hours to go) before I can reboot the PC and verify that the problem is fixed.

Thanks for your help everyone.

Samuel


----------



## unreal25 (Apr 22, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> based on my testing this happens when certain custom dpi resolution values are selected



Yes, I have the same (window cut) problem with 113% DPI. Perhaps the easiest solution would be for the program to force 100% DPI (CPU-Z works that way and its fine for me), or a checkbox within the GPU-Z that allows to lock-unlock window resizing?

There's a lot of other folks using GPU-Z with high res screens so I am afraid setting DPI back to 100% would just have the rest of the OS way too small.

Thanks!


----------



## redeye (Apr 22, 2012)

*more work for the W1zzard...*

GREAT!... W1zzard has to fix a problem that Microsoft caused, due to their incomplete implementation of Dpi scaling....
does MICROSOFT have any competent programmers?... 
BTW I have noticed that this happens in IE sometimes...


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2012)

anyone tried "Disable display scalling on high DPI settings" to see if that works?

i mean this:





i run 100% so i can't test it myself.


----------

